# How important is it to sleep on your side



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi,

I was hoping you could please clarify something for me. I am 21 weeks pregnant and am desperately trying to sleep on my side every night. However, I find this position so unnatural and uncomfortable that i sometimes resort to lying on my back (as normal for me) to get back to sleep. Am I harming my baby by doing this. Am not really sure why they say to sleep on your side after 20 weeks.

Thanks,

Lilo


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's really later on in pregnancy that you need to avoid being flat, as the weight of the baby can supress some blood vessels and may distress your baby as it can affect the oxygen supply.  At present, your baby wouldn't weigh enough to pose any risk, but as you get further on, try propping a pillow under your back to keep you slightly to the side,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## lilo (Sep 4, 2006)

That's great. Thanks so much for letting me know.


----------

